# Xm Radio



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Just wanted to post some XM kudos. I'm VERY impressed. I turned on the trial in my truck and well, I just can't listen to it all. haha, BUT NEVER FEAR...if you have XM in your vehicle and activated the radio, you automatically can listen on an internet connection. I login and if I'm gonna work or be outside, just take my lap out, WIFI, and it's like a portable XM radio.
It's just great to listen to radio without hearing "COMON DOWN TO SO AND SO CARLOT!!!" screamed at me. Well worth the $15.00 a month or so..
Only thing now is not making wife angry cause I'm channel surfing on the upcoming 5K roadtrip.
Anywho, I had never even heard XM, so it's a hit with me. Thought some others might be interested in the 170 channels of ad-free (mostly, some have ads) music/talk/comedy/books/sports/news/weather.
It's like audible cable-tv.
Mark


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We really like XM as well. I have the car kit in my minivan and we bring it with us when we camp. (the XM kit, not the minivan). The radio in the camper picks up the transmission on station 107.9 and plays over the speaker. We have to finagle the antenna a little bit sometimes, but we can always get a signal.

Jessica


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a Roady on my police/work bike. I listen to the Comedy Channels quite often while I am cruising around. I have an interface which puts it directly into my helmet speakers so no one else knows what I am listening to. it is funny to see the looks on drivers' faces when they see me chuckling at something I hear on the radio, since they don't know what I am listening to.

I like the fact that you can listen to one channel seamlessly no matter where you travel. I had a Chevrolet that came with XM from the factory, and I traveled all over with it , and only lost signal twice that I can remember. At that , it was only for a few moments and then it was back on again.

I am just wondering how the planned merger with Sirius is going to affect service and programming. I am hoping it will be a good thing.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have it in my car and the wife also has it at her business. Really do like it. Problem is it is like the tv remote, constant changing some days.

I actually have been stuck on channel 14 lately, the Bluegrass one, it is fun to listen to certain things you probably never would.

On trips we listen to the comedy 150 I think, some are really funny and some are so dumb.

My car one uses the FM modulator so I could put it in the camper if needed.

I would give it


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We have had XM for a couple years now and can't live without. I also listen at work over the internet while browsing Outbackers.

Will


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

It came with the surburban a couple years ago and after the six month trial I had to sign up I was hooked. I do channel surf all the time, but that is the fun of it.. More options.

Russ


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I like the fact I can drive from here to Calf. and never loose the station...


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll make a long story short.

I'm getting a limited number of channels on my XM for free. Anyone know what is going on?

I thought it might have been some kind of holiday weekend promotion but as of last night I was still getting the same limited number of channels.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

bill_pfaff said:


> I'll make a long story short.
> 
> I'm getting a limited number of channels on my XM for free. Anyone know what is going on?
> 
> I thought it might have been some kind of holiday weekend promotion but as of last night I was still getting the same limited number of channels.


Do you have directTV sattelite?? some channels are part of directTV service


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope on the DirectTV

I used to have the XM hooked up (it's in the TV) but then the DW bought me a portable unit thinking we could use it in both the TV and the TT.

Once again, a long story short, I was going to change the subscription from the portable unit back to the truck because we didn't like the portable unit and in the process of preparing to call XM and make the switch I turned on the XM in the TV to find it was getting this limited number of channels.

If they are giving a limited number of channels for free it may cause me to rethink my XM configuration.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We have a Delphi XM MyFi Roadie we use in the TV and in the TT. I have another docking station for it in my house. I used to use the FM modulator but got tired of chasing a clear station around as I drove so now I use an adapter that plugs directly into my car stereo. Brilliant! The only problem is that after having it for three years I find myself constantly listening the Channel 150. Those who know, know that this could be a problem if the wife/kids/grandma/preacher are in the truck with you. I have to be sure to change the station each time I shut the truck down so those people are exposed to words like @^%%#!, ***&[email protected] or especially )37!!!$^ as soon as I crank up the truck...

The kids absolutely dig XM kids and Radio Disney. For that reason only do I actually know who the Jonas Brothers are and can sing along to most of the songs from High School Musical.

I like the talk radio stations as well.

My son and I are HUGE baseball fans (as is the DW) and we can listen to EVERY MLB game played, in real time.

XM ROCKS! In fact, they rock so much their two satellites? They are officially named "Rock" and "Roll".

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll be a new XM customer when the Burb comes in next week







Then I'll have to see about getting it out to the Outback.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I use Sirius and it's great to be able to listen to your favorite stations, no matter how far you are from home. It's also a major plus that Sirius has acquired the NASCAR channel since XM gave it up for whatever reason


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I used to use the FM modulator but got tired of chasing a clear station around as I drove so now I use an adapter that plugs directly into my car stereo.
> 
> Reverie


Reverie,

Is your car adapter a cassette tape type?

I was thinking of switching back to the TV xm for the same reason as you (chasing the open FM station) but I would really like to stay with the portable unit if I could so I could use it in both the TV & TT. Problem is that the TV only has a CD player, no cassette tape and no aux input.

Does anyone know if there is a CD adapter? I highly doubt it but I though I'd ask.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a cassette adapter and an FM Modulator. I have used them both. As I mentioned, the FM modulator drove me nuts having to retune the FM and the XM to find a clear channel. In the Atlanta area where we live there are LOTS of radio stations (they all play the same 20 songs). The cassette adapter works ok but doesn't have very good fidelity. I installed a new tuner in the truck and this one has a jack so I run the sound directly from the XM to the tuner. As an added bonus, the new tuner also has a USB jack, which prompted me to purchase an 80G iPod. I filled that puppy up the day I bought it. I definately have a variety available to me...

Reverie

PS: To my knowledge there is no such thing as a CD adapter. You can check eBay to see if there is an adapter for your car stereo that can be installed.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

When I first got my truck, I figured that I would enjoy the free trial of XM while it lasted, but when it was over, that would be it.





































The day they turned it off, I was immediately on the phone with them, credit card in hand, saying "sign me up!" I love it!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive had Sirius for years.. I enjoy Howard Stern and his Cohort Bubba.. Plus all the great music.. My Sirius unit has over 500k semi truck miles on it.. Now thats a tough lil radio..

The two may be merging very soon, so it wont matter which one you like.. They both have there good points.. I guess a merger will be ok..

Enjoy your xm.. people have no clue what they are missing, uh!

Carey


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

We have siruis and love it. We got the boombox because we have it hard wired into the truck. So now with the boombox it can go into the house, in the TT or outside while camping. We love it.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

RLW7302 said:


> When I first got my truck, I figured that I would enjoy the free trial of XM while it lasted, but when it was over, that would be it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar!







I got the free trial when I bought the Avalanche, and figured there was NO WAY I'd pay to continue it after that - why pay for radio when you can listen for free, right?







Wellllll, I ended up buying a subscription before the trial was over - didn't want to have it turned off.







Then I decided I just had to have an XM radio in the Miata too so I could listen to classic rock without commercials (and sporting events, news, etc.,etc) while cruising with the top down.














I ended up buying a Roady unit which I can also transfer to the Outback for camping trips. I'm not addicted to XM radio though, nope, no way.














Not addicted to Outbackers either.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Reverie said:


> We have a Delphi XM MyFi Roadie we use in the TV and in the TT. I have another docking station for it in my house. I used to use the FM modulator but got tired of chasing a clear station around as I drove so now I use an adapter that plugs directly into my car stereo. Brilliant! The only problem is that after having it for three years I find myself constantly listening the Channel 150. Those who know, know that this could be a problem if the wife/kids/grandma/preacher are in the truck with you. I have to be sure to change the station each time I shut the truck down so those people are exposed to words like @^%%#!, ***&[email protected] or especially )37!!!$^ as soon as I crank up the truck...
> 
> The kids absolutely dig XM kids and Radio Disney. For that reason only do I actually know who the Jonas Brothers are and can sing along to most of the songs from High School Musical.
> 
> ...


I'm the same, 150 is always on.............. when the wife and kids are not there!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Someday I will have to try a XM type radio but at this time I just don't feel that need. I have 6 CD changer and find plenty of stations playing Country and Western. Is there a way to block out stations like Howard Stern or stations who like to use lots of cuss words?


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Is there a way to block out stations like Howard Stern or stations who like to use lots of cuss words?


You can block any channel you want. I have a portable tuner and a dedicate home tuner (polk). The home tuner has much better quality for the home stereo. My favorite is the Joe Frank radio hour from 9-10 PM west coast on Sonic Theater 163... I think it is the best program XM offers.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I got the free trial w/ the new Yukon & I LOVE IT!!














Just prior to the end of my free three month trial expiring I renewed for 2 more yrs.







I also listen via the puter when at home.









Tami


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

STBNCBN said:


> Is there a way to block out stations like Howard Stern or stations who like to use lots of cuss words?


You can block any channel you want. I have a portable tuner and a dedicate home tuner (polk). The home tuner has much better quality for the home stereo. My favorite is the Joe Frank radio hour from 9-10 PM west coast on Sonic Theater 163... I think it is the best program XM offers.
[/quote]

Cool, well I guess I will get one when I buy my new truck...when ever that is







Thanks for the info


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Reverie said:


> I have a cassette adapter and an FM Modulator. I have used them both. As I mentioned, the FM modulator drove me nuts having to retune the FM and the XM to find a clear channel. In the Atlanta area where we live there are LOTS of radio stations (they all play the same 20 songs). The cassette adapter works ok but doesn't have very good fidelity. I installed a new tuner in the truck and this one has a jack so I run the sound directly from the XM to the tuner. As an added bonus, the new tuner also has a USB jack, which prompted me to purchase an 80G iPod. I filled that puppy up the day I bought it. I definately have a variety available to me...
> 
> Reverie
> 
> PS: To my knowledge there is no such thing as a CD adapter. You can check eBay to see if there is an adapter for your car stereo that can be installed.


Nick,
Try taking your car antenna off with the FM modulator and it will work fine. The antenna brings all the other channel in, but if you unscrew it, it will only pick up the XM.

We had XM, but switched to Sirius due to the NASCAR thing and love them both. They are both the same company now, so it remains to be seen how that will affect programing.

My coolest XM story was the year that we were on a cruise and leaving the port of Miami on the Saturday of the Pepsi 400 race in Daytona. My DH and I were laying in the bed inside of our balcony suite on a cruise ship listening to the race while sailing away to the Caribbean. (Of course by the next day were were outside of the coverage area, but it was pretty cool while it lasted)

Darlene


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> They are both the same company now, so it remains to be seen how that will affect programing.


Not yet and from what I've been reading the last couple of weeks, I don't think the Feds are going to let it happen.














They feel as though a merger would eliminate the competition and create a monopoly. The way I see it, you either choose to buy it or you don't.

I'd love to see it happen as I'm in my second year with Sirius and very happy with them but they are years behind XM and their partners in regards to the sizes of the portable units. XM puts some great and small units out in the market and Sirius just doesn't seem to be able to get there.

Paul


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

emsley3 said:


> They are both the same company now, so it remains to be seen how that will affect programing.


Not yet and from what I've been reading the last couple of weeks, I don't think the Feds are going to let it happen.














They feel as though a merger would eliminate the competition and create a monopoly. The way I see it, you either choose to buy it or you don't.

I'd love to see it happen as I'm in my second year with Sirius and very happy with them but they are years behind XM and their partners in regards to the sizes of the portable units. XM puts some great and small units out in the market and Sirius just doesn't seem to be able to get there.

Paul
[/quote]

Guess you have not seen the Stiletto or the other new products from Sirius. I just have this feeling that the whole thing will fly. Those of you who know me personally will understand why I say this.

We own both and in our house Sirius wins hands down. We are waiting for the Sirius transmitter to be introduced as the replacement for the XM unit installed.

We just don't care for elevator music and baseball.

Tim


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Highlander96 said:


> Guess you have not seen the Stiletto or the other new products from Sirius. I just have this feeling that the whole thing will fly. Those of you who know me personally will understand why I say this.
> 
> We own both and in our house Sirius wins hands down. We are waiting for the Sirius transmitter to be introduced as the replacement for the XM unit installed.
> 
> ...


I've seen the Stiletto but like the greedy consumer that I am, I want smaller and sleeker looking. Somthing from Sirius like the XM Roady or Inno would be great.

I'm guessing that you have some inside knowledge to the merger and I am encouraged by your feeling, I'd love to see it happen. I've tried to listen to XM but find that Sirius has better programming for me but as I said, I would love to see some smaller units from Sirius.

Paul


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We've had the XM for almost 2 years and love it!!! One of the first OB mods we made was the docking station mount. TT, TV and home it is on. We listen to it all! It was a Christmas present for DH but I think it was a bit selfish







.!!! Love that no matter where we go we can get the same stations and can always find something appropriate for the whole family as well as just mom and dad too!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> Nick,
> Try taking your car antenna off with the FM modulator and it will work fine. The antenna brings all the other channel in, but if you unscrew it, it will only pick up the XM.
> 
> Darlene


Good trick Darlene!

I'll have to try that, cause I'm too cheap to buy the 90 dollar AUX input converter for my Ford radio, and sometimes changing the setting on the modulator is a PITA when I'm driving alone.

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

As I understand it, the thinking is a combined XM/Sirius business plan would be a basic+subscription model. There is some speculation that it would result in free access to the lower channels and make their money off of the premium channels (Stern, Opie&Anthony, MLB, NFL, NHL, SEC,ACC and the like).

I love the Bluegrass Channel and the New Age Offerings.

Reverie


----------

